# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Αφύπνιση, ανάδυση

## Merlot

Τι ήταν κρυμμένο τόσα χρόνια; Και γιατί έπρεπε να μείνει τόσα χρόνια θαμμένο; Πόσο βαθύ ήταν που χρειάστηκε να θαφτεί τόσο βαθιά, πόση προστασία χρειαζόταν και πόσα μυστικά δεν είχαν ποτέ καταφέρει να φτάσουν στη σφαίρα της συνειδητοποίησης; 
Όταν σου παίρνει τόσο χρόνο, είναι γιατί ήταν τόσα πολλά, τόσο διαφορετικά, από τόσες πηγές και κατευθύνσεις. 
Δεχόμαστε...όχι, δέχομαι, δέχομαι συνέχεια πληγές, θα δέχομαι μέχρι να πεθάνω ή να καταρρεύσει αυτό το οικοδόμημα του τρόμου. Κι αν δεν προλάβω εγώ, θέλω να το δουν και να το ζήσουν οι αδερφές μου. 
Όλη μου τη ζωή ταυτιζόμουν με τον πατέρα μου, μαθαίνω να συμπονώ, να αγκαλιάζω και να ακούω τη μητέρα μου πια. Που θεωρούσα ότι με είχε καταστρέψει. Αλλά πώς να της ρίξω βάρη; Πόσα κουβαλούσε κι αυτή που με θεωρούσε εχθρό της, απειλή. Απειλή, απειλή, απειλή. Δίγλωσσα μηνύματα. Είσαι έξυπνη. Αλλά και χαζή. Μεγαλώνεις, πάρε ένα μπισκότο, αλλά δεν πρέπει να μεγαλώσεις, πάρε μια σφαλιάρα. Πόση βία, πόσος άσκοπος πόνος. Αν μου πει ξανά κανένας ότι τα διαμάντια γεννιούνται από την πίεση, θα του δώσω μπουνιά, φορ φακς σέικ. Δε θέλω να είμαι ένα ******** διαμάντι. Θέλω να είμαι ένα ευτυχισμένο κάρβουνο γιου φάκερς!

----------


## Merlot

Ενδιαφέρον ότι διάλεξα τυχαία για τίτλο του νήματος κάτι που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από ένα μισογυνικό κίνημα για την δική του ατζέντα. Το βρήκα μετά, αλλά αποφάσισα να το αφήσω ως έχει. Δεν θα τους κάνω τη χάρη, η αφύπνισή μου είναι αυτή ακριβώς, μία αφύπνιση. Συνειδητοποίησα ότι οι καλές προθέσεις δεν αρκούν και τα εργαλεία μου ερμηνείας του κόσμου που με περιβάλλει χρειάζονται αναβάθμιση, κι εκεί στοχεύω τώρα, στον εμπλουτισμό της εργαλειοθήκης μου. Οι χώροι που θεωρούσα ασφαλείς δεν είναι, η βία είναι διάχυτη κι ο σύντροφός σου μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο σύντροφός σου όσο νόμιζες στον αγώνα, και μπορεί οι στόχοι σας να τέμνονται κάπου, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να πάνε σε διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις. Δεν πειράζει και δεν είναι αργά. Είναι μία ήττα να καταλαβαίνεις ότι για πολλά χρόνια βάδιζες με ανθρώπους που ούτε αυτοί το ξέρουν ότι σε πολεμάνε με τον δικό τους ασυνείδητο τρόπο, παρ' όλες τις καλές τους προθέσεις, αλλά κι αυτό δεν πειράζει. Είναι στο ταξίδι μου και το ταξίδι μου είμαι εγώ.

----------


## Merlot

Είναι ωραίο να σε βάζουν να σκέφτεσαι. Γιατί υπάρχουν πάντα οι αθέατες πτυχές της εσωτερίκευσης που δεν βλέπω καθαρά και σίγουρα είναι αρκετές και πάνε βαθιά πίσω στο χρόνο. Μου αρέσει να μου ανοίγονται νέες οπτικές και να μπορώ να ανακαλύπτω πράγματα που δεν είχα καν σκεφτεί πως μπορεί να είναι έτσι. Βλέπω επίσης πράγματα που δεν έβλεπα, σε τραγούδια, σε ιστορίες, σε εικόνες και αφηγήσεις, παντού. Μέσα μου κι έξω μου. Αναγνωρίζω σιγά σιγά, μπορεί να μου πάρει χρόνο, έχω τη διάθεση όμως και θέλω πολύ να το κάνω. Δεν μου είναι πάντα ευχάριστο, τι καλά που θα ήταν να είναι πάντα ε; χα χα. Δε γίνεται έτσι και πρέπει να καταπιώ και λάθη, και να διορθώσω απόψεις, και να φτιάξω και να δω ό,τι δεν έβλεπα, να κάνω τα απαραίτητα για να διορθώσω, να συμπληρώσω ή να αφαιρέσω ή συνδυασμούς ατέλειωτους, oh my.

----------

